
Pirate Bay co-founder charged with hacking and fraud - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22182112
======
np422
There is a high probability that this is false accusations, just "because we
can" from the prosecutors ...

I'm from Sweden and I'm very sad to say that I don't consider Sweden to fulfil
all the requirements for rule of law and legal security.

Even if he is acquitted from the crimes in a trial he will have spent a few
months arrested and we don't have a bail system here in Sweden.

Both European committee for the prevention of torture and Amnesty
International frequently criticize Sweden for the conditions for arrestees ...
Yepp, that's where Gotfried is being kept locked up...

~~~
pathy
Have you even read the indictment? A casual look seems to indicate that the
investigation is very thorough. (See another post here for link)

And if anyone is a flight risk who would never be granted bail it is
Gottfried, He has already fled a sentence once - that is not to say that being
in a 'häkte' is fun or humane, depending on circumstances.

Finally:

>I'm from Sweden and I'm very sad to say that I don't consider Sweden to
fulfil all the requirements for rule of law and legal security. [Citation
Neeeded]

~~~
subsystem
Since he was already sentanced there was little need from a security
perspective to keep him in 'häkte' for three months. Instead they could have
just transfered him to the prison where he was to serve his previous sentence
(as they eventually did).

~~~
draugadrotten
Amnesty has repeatedly criticized Sweden for too harsh conditions in the
"häkte", where remand prisoners are kept in isolation for extended periods of
time.

For some cases prisoners are kept in isolation well over one year. This is a
form of low-intensity torture and causes measurable harm to a person's brain
and personality - PTSD being one of the more common residual damages done. And
remember, people kept in "häkte" remand prison are suspects, still to be
treated as innocent, and frequently exonerated by the courts. They still
suffer the harm from the extended isolation.

Sweden in many ways have a good prison system but the extensive and common use
of isolation by prosecutors is really bad and a disgrace.

------
sergiotapia
>hacking into several Swedish companies and stealing personal data

Are these allegations true? If so, I don't think this man deserves sympathies.
The punishment may be too harsh in my opinion for these type of crimes, but
they are crimes nonetheless.

~~~
white_devil
It's bullshit propaganda, and the charges are just as valid as Assange's rape
charges, courtesy of the same corrupt government. The US entertainment
industry wants to make an example of him.

>> He was also charged with hacking into the computer servers of Logica, a
Swedish company that handles tax documents.

"Oh noes! Don't hack our _taxes_!!"

Logica is a big, bloated IT services company that makes (shitty) custom
software for big customers, typically government agencies. They're in Finland
too, but originally from England.

~~~
Kiro
Corrupt government? Are we talking about Sweden or Somalia? Sweden is one of
the least corrupt countries in the world so please stop with your ridiculous
conspiracy theories.

~~~
white_devil
Every government is corrupt, because the very arrangement of government itself
leads to corruption.

In Sweden's case, it's just not your average third-world style corruption like
"hand me a bag of money and let's see about that building permit" - it's more
about various "constituents" trading in
favours/influence/power/positions/money.

Of course, the same kind of corruption applies to the US too. For example,
campaign contributions are bribes already.

~~~
okamiueru
Flawed argument based on generalization.

The sentence itself reveals the fallacy: "leads to corruption", suggesting at
some point it is not corrupt -- contradicted by "every government is corrupt".
Q.E.D.

~~~
white_devil
Somehow there's always someone complaining about a "generalization", isn't
there?

Here's what I said:

>> Every government is corrupt, because the very arrangement of government
itself leads to corruption.

In this statement, "every government is corrupt" is a description of the state
of affairs that the arrangement of government leads to. This does not
contradict the idea of a government possibly _not_ being corrupt at its
inception - the point was that a government is a _flawed_ institution right
from the start.

Bear in mind, a government is a group of people that:

\- Wields power over millions of people, and decides everything for them, even
though their one-size-fits-all -solutions are practically guaranteed to not
fit all.

\- Forcefully extracts money from millions of people, and then uses it as they
see fit.

\- Is not responsible for their actions to anyone. In other words, no matter
what they do, they won't suffer any negative consequences. Sure, someone may
not get re-elected, but that doesn't really matter, and they'll still enjoy a
fat pension (of other people's money) and so on.

------
belorn
This thing doesn't surprise me too much. The pirate movement has for a long
time said that if you constantly call people criminals, the risk that they
later actually will commit crimes goes up. I can understand if a person going
through the circus called the pirate bay trial is slightly resentful of the
Swedish state, and might not feel too respectful of its law.

Still a crime of course, and still wrong.

------
niggler
> illegally transfer money from a bank.

What does it mean to illegally transfer money? Is this a euphemism for
stealing?

~~~
dionyziz
"Illegally transferring money" may mean the following, which would not be
called "stealing":

* Transferring money between two bank accounts neither of which one owns. For example, I could transfer money from niggler's bank account to Obama's bank account, without personally benefiting from it, "for the lulz," or for trying to see if I actually have access to do that after having hacked into a bank's system.

* Transferring my own money from my bank account to another bank without having permission to do so. Maybe the money has been frozen in some way. In that case, it is my own money, so it isn't stealing.

Not sure what happened here, but the term is broader.

------
aus_
PCWorld reports he "hacked IBM mainframes". [1] I would be interested in
knowing the details of this. I am a sysprog for z/OS for a financial
institution by day, and I have never heard of any sort of intrusion like this.
Not that these systems are completely bulletproof, but I expect there is some
fabrication in these statements. These systems are usually deep in the backend
and obscurely buried in archaic and proprietary architectures. Unless Warg had
any experience with this platform or some sort of inside help, I highly doubt
this allegation.

[1]: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2034733/pirate-bay-
cofounder-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2034733/pirate-bay-cofounder-
charged-with-hacking-ibm-mainframes-stealing-money.html)

~~~
belorn
The prosecutor document describe the "hack" as Gottfrid testing a bunch of
default password at an wireless route, and from there, using the internal
networks "automated processes" (ie, I assume they mean that the system lacks
any security against the internal network).

------
technonono
tpb is great. But its founders? may not be so.

------
anonozc
One does not simply sue our hero

~~~
huhtenberg
Your reddit is leaking. Mop it up.

~~~
sgt
Yes, far too many people are joining us from 4chan/reddit.

